# Cincinnati sub contractor needed.



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello we are looking for sub contrators in the cincinnati, Oh area. Please PM if interested.

Josh.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well u get snow three times a year so can i sign up?


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

All that salt you throw around you could just drive around my lots down here clap. Save me alot of money. LOL.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

????????


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Its Jeep! How have you been Sir


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

busy busy......guess ill need to find more accounts..... i'll let some people know bout walker needin help:salute:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Where you going Jeep? Your still in aren't you?


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

well yeah just kinda sounded like you didnt need me but yeah always count me in


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

PM me some details, I'd be interested..


----------

